# Vvvv faint positive?



## Butters519

I know, I know. Blue dye is the devil. I got a faint line by 3 minutes, which I've never had before. Usually, evap lines show up after 45 minutes to an hour. These photos are after about 3 or 4 minutes. Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## Heather.1987

I dont see it, but good luck!


----------



## Classic Girl

I see it. It’s just the blue dye thing always has me guessing. Good luck though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something


----------



## Butters519

Yep, blue dye false positive. I used a different brand today, and even this blue one is negative.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(


----------



## sunflower7sd

I'm in the same boat. This is mine. I see yours!!


----------



## saveme

:hugs:


----------



## Magic1122

Is mine evap line? This is taken within 5 mins


----------



## Suggerhoney

Butters I can so see that line on ure first test. I'm so sorry the next test was negativ . Have u tried with a different brand? 
Remember u can post ure tests over on the monthly testing threads I love looking at tests. Hopfully it's still early days yet hon and u get another line. 
Fingers and toes crossed for ya sweet, come on over to the June testing thread were all over there from the april and may testing thread and everyone is so lovely. 
Rooting for you


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

